# Farbliste in HTML



## Avariel (30. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Hat zufällig jemand von euch eine möglichst große Liste, auf der der HTML-Code für alle möglichen Farben aufgelistet ist?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## SirNeo (30. Januar 2002)

Hier sind die 216 standartfarben abgebildet:
SelfHTML


----------



## SirNeo (30. Januar 2002)

Und hier noch ein kleiner Helfer bei den Farben:
Farbhelfer (hexadezimal)


----------



## Avariel (31. Januar 2002)

Danke!

Das hab ich schon lange gesucht.


----------

